# Scrollleiste ändern!



## FruchtSaft (31. Januar 2003)

tüdeldü,

also ich hab letztens eine hp für nen freund gemacht und diese war auch sehr gut! Jetzt will ich nur noch die hp perfektionieren mit einer anderen scrollleistenfarbe (löl langes wort^^). Ich hab auch schon unter "Suchen" geschaut aber da bin ich nur auf etwas mit css gestossen leider hab ich keinen plan davon  

Ich hab mal eine homepage gesehen da gab es ein tutorial indem erklärt wurde wie man sowas auch im html code machen kann! Könnt ihr mir helfen?? Wenn ihr nicht wisst was ich meine dann schaut nach rechts auf die scrollleiste von tutorials.de  

thx im vorraus,safti!


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (31. Januar 2003)

generator


----------



## FruchtSaft (31. Januar 2003)

danke


----------

